# Jay Williams to Philly?



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Link 

I didn't see this coming, but am very pleased to see so. I think him and Iguodala could form quite a tandem, assuming he comes back and his play isn't too hindered.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Williams had a strong workout with his hometown Nets, and you could tell he wanted to play there. But Philadelphia won’t be far from his family, and even if Allen Iverson doesn’t get dealt – *we keep hearing he won’t* – Williams has a very good chance to become the No. 2 point guard in Philly when the season begins.

Don't wanna turn this into an A.I. trade thread...But I was glad to hear that for what its worth :biggrin: ......


I like Jay Williams though....I hope he fully recovers this could be a blessing in disquise(sp)


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd be happy to see him here. If he fully recovers from his injury he could be a good 2nd point guard for us and would be a nice addition to the bench.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I'll wait till hes signed


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285793


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess this was a false rumor. Not signed, not on any summer league team.. does this mean Jay Williams was not ready? I mean, I highly doubt that anyone would be willing to give anything considerable to him without seeing him play in actual (albeit summer league) games.

I mean, I think at most he'd probably be looking at Flip Murray money.


----------



## TheBigLead (Jul 16, 2006)

Have a feeling he didn't pass his physical.

What else could it be? 

Run a google news on him ... NOTHING in the papers in quite some time. Something happened, and it's not being reported. And that sucks, cause we were pulling for JW.

www.thebiglead.com


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Well there's a rumor from another board that it's because he's waiting to see what happens with Iverson. With the Sixers just re-signing Willie Green, having Kevin Ollie, and Louis Williams along with AI, he might be better off going somewhere where there's not as much competition for minutes.

That being said, he'd definitely be the second best PG on this team.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> DURHAM - The year 2006 may belong to Jason Williams. That's hard to fathom considering the former Duke basketball star nearly lost his life in a motorcycle accident three years ago. He was left with a broken pelvis, a mangled left knee and nerve damage in his left leg. He also lost his NBA career.
> 
> Now Williams, 24, is ready to reclaim it. After a slow recovery, the 2002 consensus college player of the year worked out for 10 NBA teams last month. He said Monday he's waiting on two teams.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

meaning hes not ready


----------

